# 1969 Hollywood, my first vintage schwinn



## undercover_poe (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello vintage schwinn heads, I just bought my first vintage schwinn ever! i paid up for this bike because condition is everything and I couldn't find one in better condition.   I also understand that girls bikes are less money than boys and the condition is typical better for obvious reasons. So on to my purchase: I haven taken possession yet, the photos below are from eBay. Hopefully I'll see it early next week.  My plan is to clean it up the best we can, maintain its originality, maybe throw on some period correct accessories and present it to my daughter for 9th her birthday.  It's a 24" single speed and I have several questions for people in the know










So here are my questions.
Is it possible to make this bike multi speed, if so how and do you think a nine year old could benefit from this?  I think no since she is coming off a 20" MTB and never switched the gears, ever.
Would it be possible to put hand brakes on this bike?  She will have to relearn the coaster brake but right now she is used to free wheel. 
I understand that Hollywood was a built as "un-equipt" model, that being said what would be some period correct accessories that can go on this bike.
And last, I can probably figure this out but I figured I'd ask about replacing the existing west wind tires, what model tire should I go for, I want to maintain its original beauty but I want a new safe tire for my daughter. I was thinking new white walls would make this bike pop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning (Jan 22, 2017)

I wouldn't change anything on the bike until it either breaks or your daughter asks you to.  If you want to do any of those things buy a bike for yourself and let her enjoy her Schwinn as 1000s of kids have in the past.  Tires are an odd size so choices are limited.  They should be 24 x 1 3/4 which is different that the decimal sized mountain bike/cruser sizes.  I am sure she will enjoy it as it is.  Roger


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 24, 2017)

Congratulations! that is a sweet ride for a young lady. As a Dad I'm glad to see you're interested in safety; I like the Kenda Schwinn sized tires for middleweights, they fill up the fender nicely but leave plenty of clearance. For 24x1-3/4 tires do a web search for "Kenda 47-520", the ISO size. Add "whitewall" if you like, BW was stock but WWs will look great on a Hollywood too.
Next, have the rear hub serviced(cleaned and regreased). No matter how clean a 40-year-old bike looks there's a good chance the grease is dried out hurting brake performance.
Buy a big U-lock or heavy biker chain, NOT cable, thieves cut those all day long. And keep a picture of the serial number in case it goes missing, proof you own it.
Accessories-Unless you are going for a low-rider look I wouldn't add more chrome to the front. But you could consider a period chrome rear rack like this to balance out the bling: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NOS-S...%3Ad3a843fa1590a60cd5831de4ffb612c5%7Ciid%3A1
Hand brakes-I don't know about rear brakes, may be possible, but front brakes would require a drilled fork mount and your bike doesn't have one. Coaster brakes are simple and work better in the rain, probably everyone on the site had them on their first bike, she'll be fine. 
Multi-Speed-If you want multi speed look at a period correct (yellow) Bendix 2 speed kickback hub, they're fun as heck -but I wouldn't. They add weight and I'd want to keep the bike simple so she's confident riding it. Just my 20 cents. Welcome to a great hobby.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice!  That rack is on it way and its right on!, The seller looks like he has tons of early bike stuff.  Hmmm. Just like Honda motorcycles this hobby is becoming expensive and addictive.  Good heads up on the hub.  I'll go thru it clean and regrease it, I'd rather not get a shop involved at this point, I think I can handle it as I have antique motorcycle experience, are they any tricks or difficulties?  Just asking about hand brakes, not really required. She will re learn coaster as was her 16". I checked out those Kendas and they are next on my list. I know black wall was original but I'm thinking since she is the only kid rocking out with a vintage ride the ww would set her bike apart and do it justice. I rock skin walls on my vintage bmx's so I'm a little partial to that look.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 25, 2017)

Sounds good. Sorry, I haven't done a rear hub myself yet. Here's a 1968 26" with whitewalls my Mrs owned as an example. Hope your daughter enjoys hers.


 

Oh yeah, you might try blow dryer heat on the chainguard sticker if you want to remove it. But you might end up pulling off the graphic below it.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 25, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Sounds good. Sorry, I haven't done a rear hub myself yet. Here's a 1968 26" with whitewalls my Mrs owned as an example. Hope your daughter enjoys hers.
> View attachment 414485
> 
> Oh yeah, you might try blow dryer heat on the chainguard sticker if you want to remove it. But you might end up pulling off the graphic below it.




That's a nice clean Hollywood. I love that color!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 25, 2017)

undercover_poe said:


> That's a nice clean Hollywood. I love that color!!




Thanks, helps to start with something decent. That color was called "Violet" by Schwinn in 1968.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 25, 2017)

This thing is looking pretty clean also






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 25, 2017)

Very clean. BTW, those Westwind tires you remove are probably saleable, even in the 24" size. I'd be inclined to change out the OG seat & pedals for something that can be beat up & replaced if/when you sell it, your call though. 
Have fun, post a pic when you get it finished.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 25, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> Very clean. BTW, those Westwind tires you remove are probably saleable, even in the 24" size. I'd be inclined to change out the OG seat & pedals for something that can be beat up & replaced if/when you sell it, your call though.
> Have fun, post a pic when you get it finished.




Was thinking about that for the seat 
Probably not a bad idea on the pedals. Do I need to consider anything for fitment when shopping for a new seat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Levine (Jan 9, 2018)

undercover_poe said:


> Hello vintage schwinn heads, I just bought my first vintage schwinn ever! i paid up for this bike because condition is everything and I couldn't find one in better condition.   I also understand that girls bikes are less money than boys and the condition is typical better for obvious reasons. So on to my purchase: I haven taken possession yet, the photos below are from eBay. Hopefully I'll see it early next week.  My plan is to clean it up the best we can, maintain its originality, maybe throw on some period correct accessories and present it to my daughter for 9th her birthday.  It's a 24" single speed and I have several questions for people in the know
> View attachment 628635
> View attachment 628636
> View attachment 628637
> ...



Best. Father. Ever.


----------



## Barto (Jan 15, 2018)

I would look for a replacement seat in the for sale section...go with a Schwinn seat but keep the OG part for down the road...Just sayin'


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 15, 2018)

I think a nice orig.blue an white basket on the front would look nice u can prob do a search
and find one mybe some streamers on the grips and flag valve caps


----------

